# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Where do I buy sheets of pvc?

## Anthony Renna

I currently have a melamine rack and am expanding my collection, only thing is I want my next rack to be lighter. When I go in home depot and ask about pvc sheets they look at me like i have 5 heads and try to sell me pipes  :Confused:  what should I ask them for if it is available there. What are some websites I could use to find it as well. Cost of material isn't too important as it will most definitely come out cheaper homemade than custom ordered. I plan on making a picture tutorial on how to make one as soon as I begin building

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

See if you have any sign shops in your area... they usually have sheets of PVC.

There are a bunch of online stores that sell plastic sheets. I would't limit yourself to just looking for PVC sheets. 

These would also be great.

ABS PlasticPolycarbonate (Lexan)Delrin (acetal)



Here are a few online shops that sell plastic sheets:

http://www.mcmaster.com/

http://www.professionalplastics.com/

http://www.interstateplastics.com/

http://www.onlinemetals.com/plasticguide.cfm

http://www.andymark.com/

----------

Anthony Renna (07-19-2012),chris85 (10-05-2012),Cscott (07-30-2015),_decensored_ (07-19-2012)

----------


## All Balled Up

Places like Lowes and Home Depot won't carry the pvc sheets that you are looking for. I would look for someone local so that you can reduce the cost by not having to have it shipped. I did a google search for plastics in my state and found a few places. I finally found a great place that had really good pricing that cut it to the sizes I specified and even did it for free. Also they even delivered it right to my home for free because I spent over $100. I got it from regionalsupply.com which does ship anywhere but I am not sure what that would cost.

----------


## Anthony Renna

Thanks so much Aaron I'm going to expand my search, can't wait to build this rack. Also starting making a cabinet style incubator do you think plastic is ok for that too?

----------


## oskyle1567

I purchased this pvc stuff called azek that i used for my pvc rack. I got it from my local lumber store they had it on hand but they can order basically anything for free though if they have it in there catalog. The stuff is extremely easy to work with.

----------


## kitedemon

You might look at sign manufacturers they usually use all kinds of plastic substrates (places similar to http://www.proveer.com/Proveer/userHome.action). You might also look at alupanel... http://www.multipaneluk.co.uk/ it is quite unbelievable for weight and stiffness. It would make one heck of a rack body and shelves! It isn't super cheap but less than poly carb.

----------


## John Gable

Call crown-molding.com for lowest priced cellular PVC sheets at 888-610-5990.  Sheets available up to 48" x 20'.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Google Piedmont Plastics. They have many locations in the US. One of them may be close enough to you to make it worth the trip.

----------


## Marius Titulescu

A safe bet would be Agro. I recommend them for anything from home-related to industrial tasks.

----------

